# Removal of Foreign Body - removal of foreign body



## JCampbell (Apr 25, 2011)

Can somone help me with a code for removal of foreign body in abd wall?

Thanks!!


----------



## ASC CODER (Apr 26, 2011)

how about 22999 unlisted because there is not a specific code 

 Although there are a number of codes that describe foreign body removal, none describe foreign body removal on the abdominal wall, so you must use the unlisted code. For pricing, you could refer to code 13101 if your surgeon feels that correctly represents his effort.


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 2, 2011)

*Need the operative note*

*For an accureate reponse to surgical coding questions PLEASE post the scrubbed operative note*

CPT 20525 is for removal of a foregin body from muscle ... doesn't specify which muscle, so depending on where this foreign body was, you might be able to use this code. 

BUT ... see my first sentence ...

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## NaliniAAPC (May 2, 2011)

Hi,
I agree with Tessa, 20525- Removal of a foregin body from muscle...also check the procedure timings?

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

